# Clic moi dessus !



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Aaaaahhhhhhhhh !!!!

Merci, c'est vraiment trop bon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Au suivant....


----------



## cacalimero (5 Juin 2003)

ça va pas fort lui....


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juin 2003)

Gros sadique !
C'est scandaleux un tel attentat à la pudeur


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Aaaaahhhhhhhhh !!!!

Merci, c'est vraiment trop bon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au suivant....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL

Au suivant....


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Tous les mêmes. Un titre à la mords moi le nud, et déjà 20 consultations !!

Encore, c'est vraiment trop bon.


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

A clicqué !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2003)

javascript:void(0)


----------



## bonpat (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Encore, c'est vraiment trop bon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je fais aussi un click sur Oupsy


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je fais aussi un click sur Oupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez faire ça ailleurs s'il vous plaît. C'est un endroit chic ici.


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2003)

...


PLAF !!








a glissé !!


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Pas perdu pour tout le monde...

Zip...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Aaaaahhhhhhhhh !!!!

Merci, c'est vraiment trop bon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au suivant....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah tu aime ça hein!!!
Tu en redemande encore!!!

Tiens, prend ca, et puis ca et puis encore ca et puis...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * 
Zip...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens tiens....


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (6 Juin 2003)

En fait moi je voulais voir le post suivant  mais ma souris à rippé.















Putain de souris va


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juin 2003)

En reponse a jpmiss (au sujet de zip) :

Je crois pas - c'est plutot un fan (a mon avis)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Ah tu aime ça hein!!!
Tu en redemande encore!!!
Tiens, prend ca, et puis ca et puis encore ca et puis...












* 

[/QUOTE]
Tiens-le ! j'arrive aussi....!!!
...et un double clic, t'aime ça hein !!!!!


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * En reponse a jpmiss (au sujet de zip) :

Je crois pas - c'est plutot un fan (a mon avis)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Quel talent...

T'as raison je suis fan...

Mais qui ne le serait pas ?


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Ahhh, vous êtes vraiment tous les mêmes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous reconnais bien là.

Il n'y a guère que Doc qui serait bien incapable de poster ici.


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * En reponse a jpmiss (au sujet de zip) :

Je crois pas - c'est plutot un fan (a mon avis)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Heu, j'ai vérifié l'url de l'avatar (y paraît que c'est monnaie courante et infaillible), et donc, pour moi, il n'y a aucun doute.
Tu es démasqué Fantomas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je fais aussi un click sur Oupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Waaaoooouuuu !!!


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Y a pas non plus de quoi sauter au plafond...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

...cliquons tous sur Oupsy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Sans moi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Sans moi.   * 

[/QUOTE]
...tant mieux ! ça fera autant de clics gagnés pour nous !!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juin 2003)

Et personne clique sur cacalimero... C'est vraiment tropinjuss...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Waaaoooouuuu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

tu te laisse cliquer comme çà Oupsy ?


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

C'est une souris optique. Tout par le regard, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Peut-on cliquer "droit" aussi ?????????? ... tout en donnant un petit coup de roulette en passant !!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Peut-on cliquer "droit" aussi ?????????? ... tout en donnant un petit coup de roulette en passant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, bien sûr.
Puis tu peux faire ça sur le tapis, ou directement sur le bureau, suivant les affinitées.


----------



## aricosec (6 Juin 2003)

merde,un super jeu pour moi,alors que je m'en vais a la peche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
clic,clic,clic, clic,clic,clic,clic,clic,clic, clic,clic,clic, 
ouf,c'est pas mal,tiens une autre serie
 clic,clic,clic, clic,clic,clic, alors ? qu'est qu'on dit KRYSTOF


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * qu'est qu'on dit KRYSTOF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * En reponse a jpmiss (au sujet de zip) :

Je crois pas - c'est plutot un fan (a mon avis)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Un loft est déjà en projet sur Arté !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Heu, j'ai vérifié l'url de l'avatar (y paraît que c'est monnaie courante et infaillible), et donc, pour moi, il n'y a aucun doute.
Tu es démasqué Fantomas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
... Encore un coup de krystomas !! hahahahahahahahahaha !!


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Le pb d'arté c'est que personne ici ne regarde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Le pb d'arté c'est que personne ici ne regarde...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi si ! Je regarde régulièrement ... je suis d'ailleurs LE télespectateur d'Arte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et tiens, je te reclique encore, et encore une fois !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Et tiens, je te reclique encore, et encore une fois !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça vire à l'obsession !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Et Tanplan dans la foulée !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...d'autres amateurs ?????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tidju, c'est la forme aujourd'hui - ça faisait 20 ans que ça ne m'était pas arrivé !!!!!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * Le pb d'arté c'est que personne ici ne regarde...
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sur quelle chaîne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
C'est sur quelle chaîne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu prends ta télécommande, tu cliques dessus... ... ... ... tiens à propos de cliquer, prends ça... et tidju, ça aussi et pendant que j'y suis, m'en vais cliquer tout le bureau tiens !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Oufti, un canari qui passe !!!!!!!!!!!
Y'a un petit clic, mais je l'aurais !!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Fais gaffe, à force de cliquer, y va devenir tout dur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Fais gaffe, à force de cliquer, y va devenir tout dur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju ! tu crois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors, je redouble ... je triple meme mes clics !!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

J'espère que ton bureau est assez résistant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * A mon tour !
Vlach !  Un cliqué-maintenu !
Blom Zuipklang !  Un cliqué-déposé !!
Aaaah ! Ca fait du bien ! 
Merci !




(J'peux cliquer sur Barbarella ? Rien qu'une fois ? En prenant mes précautions ?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Débrouilles-toi avec elle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi pas très courageux


----------



## bonpat (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> *J'peux cliquer sur Barbarella ? Rien qu'une fois ? En prenant mes précautions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois qu'elle a déjà été victime du cliqueur masqué dans sa jeunesse (1912-1919), elle n'aimerait pas du tout...


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2003)

Je clique et je glisse dans la corbeille  allez hop ! 
Non mais z'avez pas honte ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Alors les djeunes !!! Déjà fatigués de cliquer ...??? ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...La honte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tiens, je clique sur Bébert par la même occasion ... et sur son rikiki aussi ... et sur tout le monde pendant que j'y suis ..... j'emprunte même la souris d'un autre pour cliquer à 2 mains ... Arf !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Et tchac ! une double souris à triple cliquage amorti pour les amateurs !!!!


----------



## legritch (6 Juin 2003)

Moi je ne voulais pas cliquer mais le coup est parti tout seul... La honte


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * Moi je ne voulais pas cliquer mais le coup est parti tout seul... La honte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrffffffffff !!! ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois quand j'étais jeune et surtout avec une souris toute neuve !!!!!!


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juin 2003)

et je clique aussi ...je dégrognnnnne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 
et je clique aussi ...je dégrognnnnne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Alors les djeunes !!! Déjà fatigués de cliquer ...??? ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...La honte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Le temps que la page s'affiche, j'avais déjà fini de cliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On m'a toujours dit que j'étais précoce


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

P....... attention ! je connais une fille qui est tombé enceinte à cause de ça !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Elle disait toujours : "Que le grand clic me cloque !!!"


----------



## legritch (6 Juin 2003)

Demain, j'essaye une autre position : le bouton droit, sur mon PC, au boulot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis un obsédé contextuel.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
On m'a toujours dit que j'étais précoce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi, ma femme me dit ça souvent !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment peut-elle juger en 7 secondes ?????


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Arrrffffffffff !!! ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois quand j'étais jeune et surtout avec une souris toute neuve !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était pas la petite à roulette ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
C'était pas la petite à roulette ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai laissé tombé celle-là, elle avait tendance à patiner !!!!!! Arfffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * Demain, j'essaye une autre position : le bouton droit, sur mon PC, au boulot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis un obsédé contextuel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...l'avantage avec le PC, c'est qu'il y a encore un lecteur de disquettes...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

Arretez j'en peux plus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma copine arrive dans 20 minutes a j'arriverais plus a cliquer si vous continuez


----------



## legritch (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...l'avantage avec le PC, c'est qu'il y a encore un lecteur de disquettes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
Et dix c'est énorme!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Arretez j'en peux plus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma copine arrive dans 20 minutes a j'arriverais plus a cliquer si vous continuez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
... Sa souris arrive et il arrive plus à cliquer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Euh jpmiss ! un petit coup de firewire peut-être ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : fais gaffe, j'ai explosé mon iBook comme ça en tombant dessus !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

l'USB, c'est pas mal non plus ... on peut chaîner à plusieurs (maxi 7 si je ne ma buse...hihi) !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Pardonnez-moi, mais c'est la victoire de Justine qui me fait craquer ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, amenez-moi ma Raquel pour une partie de pénis...!!!


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Arretez j'en peux plus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma copine arrive dans 20 minutes a j'arriverais plus a cliquer si vous continuez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Si t'as besoin d'un disque dur externe ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Modérateur siouplait ! veuillez me modérer !
Merci d'avance...
Votre dévoyé,
thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
Si t'as besoin d'un disque dur externe .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi j'ai un gros pendrive !!!


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Modérateur siouplait ! veuillez me modérer !
Merci d'avance...
Votre dévoyé,
thebig









* 

[/QUOTE]

L'ambulance est en bas de chez toi !
(avec les deux infirmières réclamées)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
(avec les deux infirmières réclamées)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...deux !!! Je prépare mon carbone alors...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...pour les doubles exemplaires c'est plus rapide !!!


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Moi j'ai un gros pendrive !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ton surnom "Thebig" n'est donc pas une "légende des threads" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

P..... !!! mon coeur va claquer.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
Ton surnom "Thebig" n'est donc pas une "légende des threads" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...arrête !!! Ma femme vient de regarder au-dessus de mon épaule ....... elle s'est explosé la rate sur le plancher maintenant !!!


----------



## legritch (6 Juin 2003)

Tiens quand je touche la mienne, elle devient toute rouge et elle s'allume. C'est normal?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * Tiens quand je touche la mienne, elle devient toute rouge et elle s'allume. C'est normal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...Euh ! devenir toute rouge ça peut aller, mais quand à s'allumer ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, moi j'ai bien un ancien modèle qui perd la boule quand on la soulève trop !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Petite question : brancher sa souris sur un hibouc, c'est de la zoophilie ???????????


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

Un petit clic, vaut mieux qu'un gros gros choc


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh jpmiss ! un petit coup de firewire peut-être ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : fais gaffe, j'ai explosé mon iBook comme ça en tombant dessus !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

A mon age ca passe encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis toujours sous garantie


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

Oulà, je suis encore tout fiévreux d'hier et que vois-je ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une bande de cliqueurs fous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui font rien qu'à seccouer leur souris pour exciter un minet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel bel exemple pour la jeunesse fran... belg... suis... europé.. ben merde alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon ben continuez comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais laissez moi cliquer, je ne tiens plus c'est l'enver euf l'enfer (une rechute) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 clic clic et reclic (je vais configurer ma molette en clic pour ratraper mon retard) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rhââââ lovely


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Peut-on, dans certains cas bien précis, et celui-ci en est un, se bannir soi-même ?????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

...j'avais pas vu que Barbarella était entrée !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Si t'as besoin d'un disque dur externe .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Normalement avec mon joystick "plug-n-play" ca devrait passer


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Peut-on, dans certains cas bien précis, et celui-ci en est un, se bannir soi-même ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, un simple clic suffit !


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

un ban net ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Normalement avec mon joystick "plug-n-play" ca devrait passer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Et si pour concurrencer les PC avec leur "counter strike" de m..... on faisait un peu de "comptoir strip" dans le bar ???????


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Et bé. Ca clic sec ce soir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a rien à la télé ou quoi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Euh Kristof ! ton thread est un vrai nid à flood ... super !!!!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

De toute façon, dès que ça parle de clic.....


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

je vais replonger je vais replonger, je n'ai pas vu un forum technique (même réactions c'est trop technique maintenant) depuis trop longtemps. I'm a bar addict


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Là-dessus, un petit "Veuve Cliquot" pour me remettre des mes émotions !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

si tu permets, je serai co-cliquot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Arfffffff !


----------



## aricosec (6 Juin 2003)

clac,cloc,cluc,merde jy arrive plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,clu,cla,cloc,merde jy arrive plus,merde jy arrive plus


----------



## Niconemo (6 Juin 2003)

Me dites pas que ça fait 7 heures que vous vous cliquez dessus !


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Me dites pas que ça fait 7 heures que vous vous cliquez dessus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
sisi !! et tu vas voir aujourd'hui.... hier c'était que le round d'essai !
y vont cliquer d'enfer ....


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, qui dit mieux


----------



## bonpat (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,  clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, qui dit mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic,clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, clic, 

J'en ai dans le clic moi !!


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

clic, clic, clic,clic,...................clic, clic, clic, clic, 

J'en ai dans le clic moi !!   * 

[/QUOTE]






 c'est impressionnant


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

désoeuvrée ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

clic, clic


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Y a pas de clic qui tienne...

Gniarg...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

9 heures !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cliquerais bien un petit coup moi !!!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Rien de tel qu'un petit clic matinal pour partir du bon pied.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la prochaine fois, faites quand même un peu moins de bruit, j'ai pas dormi de la nuit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *
la prochaine fois, faites quand même un peu moins de bruit, j'ai pas dormi de la nuit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...on aurait du cliquer chacun à son tour au lieu de cliquer tous ensemble et dans tous les sens ... quel fouillis !!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Ouai, c'est le genre de truc où il faut s'organiser, sinon, ça devient vite n'importe quoi.
C'est des coups à faire des frustrés ça.


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Et aprés ça fait du monde sur le forum...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

J'en ai meme vu un qui, non content de cliquer des deux mains, cliquait aussi avec sa bouche ... !!!


----------



## cacalimero (6 Juin 2003)

Au moins pendant qu'il fait ça il ne dit pas de conneries...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Y'en a meme qui se sont déguisés !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Et on a meme eu une visite inattendue !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Heureusement qu'on avait pris certaines précautions !!!


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Petite question : peut-on s'auto-cliquer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Je vais finir par me cliquer dessus avec toutes vos conneries.

Si les users de Télérama nous voyaient.


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

je crois que celui-ci est plus indiqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 tirée  d'ici


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

ou ceci


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2003)

Arfff©!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Petite question : peut-on s'auto-cliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais ca rend sourd


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

...t'as pu déplugger ton joystick à chaud ?????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Moi, parfois, il se déplugge tout seul !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

Je me permest de reprendre pour tous-ceux qui passent par ce post sans avoir cliquer : peut-être ne savent-ils pas comment faire. C'est comme cela  _voir fig. 1_





 oulà, désolé, c'est comme ça en fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









désolé pour l'image, mon manuel est un peu vieux : que ceux qui ne connaîssent que la souris ronde ou optique me pardonnent


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...t'as pu déplugger ton joystick à chaud ????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais apres il etait brulant et inutilisable pendant 20 min (le temps que ca refroisse en soufflant dessus). J'ai eu comme l'impression d'un court (pas tant que ca d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) jus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Tu crois qu'il faut que j'aille en parler sur le forum "périphériques"?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Oui mais apres il etait brulant et inutilisable pendant 20 min (le temps que ca refroisse en soufflant dessus). J'ai eu comme l'impression d'un court (pas tant que ca d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) jus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Tu crois qu'il faut que j'aille en parler sur le forum "périphériques"?



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je conseille plutot de déplacer le sujet dans le forum "Jurassique"


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Je conseille plutot de déplacer le sujet dans le forum "Jurassique" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

p'tit con


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Tu crois qu'il faut que j'aille en parler sur le forum "périphériques"?



* 

[/QUOTE]
Très bonne idée !!! Je viens avec toi pour flooder un peu là-bas question de les exciter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : déjà une piste :
as-tu un joystick auto-alimenté ??? Dans le cas contraire, il conviendrait de le recharger un peu !!!D'autrepart, as-tu vérifié que les 2 boutons du joystick étaient encore bien en place ??? (je me rappelle que lors de certaines parties endiablées, ils avaient tendance à sauter) ...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 

as-tu un joystick auto-alimenté ??? Dans le cas contraire, il conviendrait de le recharger un peu !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

 2 batteries rechargeables juste sous le manche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
 2 batteries rechargeables juste sous le manche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est nickel !!!!!  (hihi)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
2 batteries rechargeables juste sous le manche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est bien, parce qu'avec ça tu vas dur à selles !!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

Ca m'a redonné envie de cliquer tout ca!

Allez hop!
Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click Click .....

MDR Batteries déchargées......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Cl.... ... ... et m.... plus de batteries non plus !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Cl.... ... ... et m.... plus de batteries non plus !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour améliorer les performances des batteries usagées il faut les maintenir a température ambiante. Tu as un systeme de refroidissement?


----------



## Luc G (6 Juin 2003)

Attention quand même, lisez bien le mode d'emploi avant de cliquer : on signale trois interventions des pompiers pour dégager des forumeurs coincés dans un canapé clic-clac.

Ceci étant, le clic adoucit les moeurs dans les ménages : un petit clic vaut mieux qu'une grande claque.

Enfin une dernière info (que je soupçonne de venir de jérômemac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : Hollywood prévoit un remake de la guerre des boutons avec bill Gates dans le rôle du méchant et Steve Jobs dans celui de Petit=Gibus. Toutes les souris seront irrévocablement déboutonnées sauf celles d'apple qui n'ont pas de bouton.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Et un windowsien sans boutons...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * pompiers * 

[/QUOTE]












 Avec un joystick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ok je sors...


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Oui mais ca rend sourd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi ????


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Attention quand même, lisez bien le mode d'emploi avant de cliquer : on signale trois interventions des pompiers pour dégager des forumeurs coincés dans un canapé clic-clac.

Ceci étant, le clic adoucit les moeurs dans les ménages : un petit clic vaut mieux qu'une grande claque.

Enfin une dernière info (que je soupçonne de venir de jérômemac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : Hollywood prévoit un remake de la guerre des boutons avec bill Gates dans le rôle du méchant et Steve Jobs dans celui de Petit=Gibus. Toutes les souris seront irrévocablement déboutonnées sauf celles d'apple qui n'ont pas de bouton.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Et un windowsien sans boutons...   * 

[/QUOTE]


Mon pantalon, est décousu, et si ça continue, on verra l'trou d'mon clic.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

l'trou d'mon clic * 

[/QUOTE]

Il fume encore!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Il fume encore!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce qui prouve bien qu'il ne faut pas abuser du double-clic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Des fois, vaut mieux maintenir appuyer.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Des fois, vaut mieux maintenir appuyer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, à condition de commencer doucement...


----------



## krystof (8 Juin 2003)

Sur le tapis ou le bureau, au choix


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2003)

...schlic !!!! M..... j'ai glissé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...schlic !!!! M..... j'ai glissé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te l'avais pourtant bien dit:  *pas du haut de l'armoire !*


----------



## krystof (9 Juin 2003)

C'est plus fort que lui. Depuis qu'il a une sans fil, il faut qu'il essaie toutes les positions.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est plus fort que lui. Depuis qu'il a une sans fil, il faut qu'il essaie toutes les positions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui, celle qu'on recharge au lait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Où alors, c'est la saison: la sève monte...


----------



## cacalimero (9 Juin 2003)

QU'il en profite !

Plus plus pour longtemps....


----------



## krystof (10 Juin 2003)

Et oui, bientôt une souris optique. Uniquement pour matter.


----------



## jeromemac (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Attention quand même, lisez bien le mode d'emploi avant de cliquer : on signale trois interventions des pompiers pour dégager des forumeurs coincés dans un canapé clic-clac.

Ceci étant, le clic adoucit les moeurs dans les ménages : un petit clic vaut mieux qu'une grande claque.

Enfin une dernière info (que je soupçonne de venir de jérômemac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : Hollywood prévoit un remake de la guerre des boutons avec bill Gates dans le rôle du méchant et Steve Jobs dans celui de Petit=Gibus. Toutes les souris seront irrévocablement déboutonnées sauf celles d'apple qui n'ont pas de bouton.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Et un windowsien sans boutons...   * 

[/QUOTE]

p'tain démasqué


----------

